
Show HN: Notably, a minimalist markdown notes app - notably
Hi, I just launched a new app called Notably and am looking to get some feedback:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc</a><p>Notably is a web based notes app that supports markdown syntax and is intended to be as distraction-free as possible. I&#x27;ve never found a notes app that I&#x27;ve been totally happy with, so I think there may be a gap in the market for something like this<p>Notably is completely free - I may add premium features at a later date, but for now its just an idea that I&#x27;m validating to see if anybody finds it useful<p>Thanks for looking,
Chris
======
Mihalis
Could you please provide a link?

~~~
notably
That would probably help! It's [https://notably.cc](https://notably.cc)
(updated the post now)

